
The sun's magnetic field is ten times stronger than previously believed - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-03-sun-magnetic-field-ten-stronger.html
======
Latteland
Thanks phys.org but that article needs much more information to be useful.
Numbers about the strength? More detail than like a fridge magnet.

~~~
benji_is_me
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.07514](https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.07514)

------
ncmncm
It is amazing that it had not been measured accurately before.

